# Photoshop CC & Lightroom 5 for $9.99/mth



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 22, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/11/photoshop-cc-lightroom-5-for-9-99mth/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/11/photoshop-cc-lightroom-5-for-9-99mth/">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>Until December 2, 2013

</strong>Adobe is offering the Photoshop CC, Lightroom 5 & Behance ProSite hosting bundle for $9.99. The big deal on this one is you do not need to have any previous versions of Photoshop or Lightroom.</p>
<p>This offer is good now and goes until 9PM PST December 2, 2013.</p>
<p><strong><a href="http://blogs.adobe.com/jkost/2013/11/photoshop-photography-program.html" target="_blank">Visit Adobe</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Harv (Nov 22, 2013)

*Re: Photoshop CC & Lightroom 5 for $9.99/mth*

This promo makes me think that their new licensing approach is not as successful as they had thought it would be. I'll continue to use my 'perpetual license' version, thank you very much.


----------



## fpdv01 (Nov 22, 2013)

*Re: Photoshop CC & Lightroom 5 for $9.99/mth*

I agree!

Adobe did a total "face plant" with their introduction to their pay-as-you-go cloud rental scheme. This is their attempt at back-pedaling a bit after alienating their client base with such a cocked-up scheme.
Sorry, but even at $10/mth I won't bite. 

This makes for a great opportunity for the other photo software companies out there to grab a larger market share... are you guys listening???


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 22, 2013)

*Re: Photoshop CC & Lightroom 5 for $9.99/mth*



Harv said:


> This promo makes me think that their new licensing approach is not as successful as they had thought it would be.



Agreed. 



Harv said:


> I'll continue to use my 'perpetual license' version, thank you very much.



So will I…but for those that don't already have a CS license, the cost of Photoshop CS6 new would pay for close to 6 years of a subscription at $10/month, and they'd have CS7, CS8, etc., when they come out. That doesn't sound like such a bad deal…


----------



## RVB (Nov 22, 2013)

*Re: Photoshop CC & Lightroom 5 for $9.99/mth*

Adobe are hurting,they're trying to lure you in now with a cheap fix.. don't take the bait,let them learn a hard lesson instead....


----------



## Pitspics (Nov 22, 2013)

*Re: Photoshop CC & Lightroom 5 for $9.99/mth*

i like the magic between usd -> eur

at the moment: 1,00 USD = 0,74 EUR

Adobe Photoshop CC: 9,90 USD = 12,99 EUR  

i´m no math-genius but it should be 7,39 EUR?
or normaly it is 9,99 USD = 9,99 EUR


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 22, 2013)

*Re: Photoshop CC & Lightroom 5 for $9.99/mth*

They finally caught on to newer version of the old saying… 

"If you give a man a fish, you feed him for a day. If you teach a man to fish, you lose a steady customer."


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 22, 2013)

*Re: Photoshop CC & Lightroom 5 for $9.99/mth*

Am I really so old fashioned, that I have absolutely no intention to get with this kind of business model?


----------



## WPJ (Nov 22, 2013)

*Re: Photoshop CC & Lightroom 5 for $9.99/mth*

If t was half that or allowed to use by 2 people, I'd do it nut at 120/year, not a big benefit.


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 22, 2013)

*Re: Photoshop CC & Lightroom 5 for $9.99/mth*



neuroanatomist said:


> They finally caught on to newer version of the old saying…
> 
> "If you give a man a fish, you feed him for a day. If you teach a man to fish, you lose a steady customer."


Totally agree with this.


----------



## GmwDarkroom (Nov 22, 2013)

*Re: Photoshop CC & Lightroom 5 for $9.99/mth*



neuroanatomist said:


> So will I…but for those that don't already have a CS license, the cost of Photoshop CS6 new would pay for close to 6 years of a subscription at $10/month, and they'd have CS7, CS8, etc., when they come out. That doesn't sound like such a bad deal…


This is the conclusion I came to. Even an upgrade of LR and PSE pays for ~15 months which is about how often an upgrade to LR and PSE come out on average -- PSE seems to come out more often, LR occasionally less. Hopefully it will stay at $10 or I hope I don't get hooked on some feature in Photoshop CC I can't live without.

I do feel for pros and those who really need Photoshop CS being strong-armed into the subscription model to get upgrades.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 22, 2013)

*Re: Photoshop CC & Lightroom 5 for $9.99/mth*



GmwDarkroom said:


> I do feel for pros and those who really need Photoshop CS being strong-armed into the subscription model to get upgrades.



Yeah, but from a business perspective it might not be so bad. The price is supposed to stay stable once you've subscribed, but even if Adobe changes their policy and raises it, that won't happen frequently. For a business, predictability and the ability to forecast expenses is important, and the subscription model offers it. Spending a known (and pretty small) amount each month might be an advantage over a need to spend several hundred dollars at widely spaced intervals.


----------



## aznable (Nov 22, 2013)

*Re: Photoshop CC & Lightroom 5 for $9.99/mth*

it's a promotional price for the first year only.

in the terms of use conditions they say, that the renew will be automatical at the actual price of the Subscription.

i dont understand if you can cancel the Subscription at the end of the first year without incorring in penality


----------



## bitm2007 (Nov 22, 2013)

*Re: Photoshop CC & Lightroom 5 for $9.99/mth*

Hi Aznable

I received the following pricing information from an Adobe member of staff earlier today

Hi bitm07

The important thing to note is that the $9.99 price is not an introductory price for a year. This is the regular price for this plan.

We cannot guarantee that the price will stay exactly the same year after year - it may go up, it may go down. We don't have plans to change the price, but just like all of our other prices for our services and products, the prices may change in the future.

Hope this helps.

Thanks
Bev


----------



## jonathan7007 (Nov 22, 2013)

*Re: Photoshop CC & Lightroom 5 for $9.99/mth*

Others have pointed out in different discussions that the subscription model means you do not get to keep using the software after you stop paying for it. If Adobe raises the price in a year, two three years, you can decide without penalty to discontinue the arrangement. I have never heard of a penalty. Here's what Adobe's FAQs say in a section about this offer:
_After the first 12 months, we will automatically renew your contract based on the current price of the offering_ which is not, I believe, saying it will go to $50/month, as that is not the "offer" extended here. So it seems to me you could eat the candy for a year, a year and a bit, and worst case go back to the state of affairs you have now. The software "calls home" occasionally and news coverage I read estimated that you would get about 60 days max further usage and one day the sw wouldn't boot.

There are some discussions/threads here about ways you might save out your work if you were afraid Adobe software would not read the edit list on your RAW. Others reading this please chime in if you believe this is not going to be possible, though, after making the jump to the subscription model.

I had planned to move to the original $10/month offer as I have the requisite [legal]PS installed (bought PS v6 at a very good price before the first $10 offer was announced to be sure I could do so). I had not upgraded LR when I heard about that earlier offer. NAPP people tell their membership that there are going to be several years gone by before THAT arrangement will change. (I have no solid link/reference for this, either). So I have a better fall back state than some. BUT as I have researched this post I do not see any references to the first offer to those who already had Photoshop CS3 and above. That offer was open until 12/31/2013. Would they be less willing to change THAT plan? More of a pro base? or does that imply they'd know we would be annoyed but then dial in the new cost structure for our business?

Last thought: all of these moves are for stockholder interests and the need to project revenues at particular levels to maintain that. Even if the original program was "successful" senior management might have said, "Get more money in the house before 31 December." We're customers and wallets. They aren't here to support (be nice to) our craft or small business. (I don't follow the stock and comments about its prospects...)


----------



## dppaskewitz (Nov 22, 2013)

*Re: Photoshop CC & Lightroom 5 for $9.99/mth*

I currently own LR 4. I also own Elements 8.0. I was thinking about upgrading to LR 5 and perhaps upgrading Elements as well to the current version. I don't own Photoshop - it is probably more than I need as an enthusiast who is learning post processing. And, I'm sure I will never spend the money to buy it (assuming that I could still buy it). So, what to do. Upgrading to LR 5: $80. Upgrading to Elements 12: $80. One year of this offer: $120. I do the math, and it seems that if I want to stay current, and if LR and Elements have new versions in a year, I am better off just renting the software (I pay less and I get Photoshop instead of Elements). Say I skip a version and so I'm upgrading for $160 for LR and Elements every two years and spending $240 for two years of the subscription model. It cost me $80 for keeping absolutely up to date with the software and getting Photoshop instead of Elements. I also get a website thrown in (which I may use if my busy retired schedule ever lets me find the time).

I absolutely hate the idea of being at the mercy of Adobe. Both price-wise and software-wise. But aren't I anyway? We don't know what the price will be of future upgrades (or even whether we will be able to buy individual software labels instead of "renting" them). I'm pretty much invested in using LR anyway. Sure, I still have all my raws. But without Adobe software to read the edits I have made, all those hours are gone (yes, I could save the final edits as TIFFS or something and probably should, but that adds another complication of storage, file organization and backup). 

$10 bucks a month? We all spend more than $10 per month on other "subscriptions." Cable, phone, cellphone, on-line storage. The list goes on and on.

Looks like I am going to bite the bullet before December 2nd. Any last thoughts before I do?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 22, 2013)

*Re: Photoshop CC & Lightroom 5 for $9.99/mth*



dppaskewitz said:


> Looks like I am going to bite the bullet before December 2nd. Any last thoughts before I do?



DON'T LET ADOBE OWN YOU.

SEND THEM A MESSAGE WITH YOUR WALLET SO THEY CHANGE THEIR THIEVING AND DEGENERATE WAYS.

THEY'LL SOON RAISE THE SUBSCRIPTION PRICE TO $300/MONTH.

OWNERS RULE, RENTERS DROOL.



I jest. It seems like a really good deal, and for someone who doesn't own CS6, it's almost a no-brainer.


----------



## GmwDarkroom (Nov 22, 2013)

*Re: Photoshop CC & Lightroom 5 for $9.99/mth*



neuroanatomist said:


> Yeah, but from a business perspective it might not be so bad. The price is supposed to stay stable once you've subscribed, but even if Adobe changes their policy and raises it, that won't happen frequently. For a business, predictability and the ability to forecast expenses is important, and the subscription model offers it. Spending a known (and pretty small) amount each month might be an advantage over a need to spend several hundred dollars at widely spaced intervals.


I totally agree. I have lots of software and don't like to be using last year's -- let alone 5+ years ago -- software. Visual Studio, Eclipse, Lightroom, SDKs, and most others are on an "upgrade quickly" model as they usually have features I want. Any photographer who thinks $10 or $50 a month is a lot has never taken a look at MSDN subscription rates!

Having a company squeeze you into a particular payment model is annoying, though.


neuroanatomist said:


> DON'T LET ADOBE OWN YOU.


Heh. Microsoft, Borland, Blizzard, Verant/SOE, why should Adobe be left out of the list?


----------



## bitm2007 (Nov 22, 2013)

*Re: Photoshop CC & Lightroom 5 for $9.99/mth*



> Looks like I am going to bite the bullet before December 2nd. Any last thoughts before I do?



Keep an eye on Amazon's Black Friday sales, the deals start on Monday. I have picked up massive discounts on both Lightroom and Elements in the past


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Nov 22, 2013)

*Re: Photoshop CC & Lightroom 5 for $9.99/mth*

Yep, Adobe currency exchange calculator is defect.
10$ is around 7 oder 8€; but they charge 12.99€.
No, no. Not a sign for nothing.


----------



## degies (Nov 22, 2013)

*Re: Photoshop CC & Lightroom 5 for $9.99/mth*

I was considering this option because of the PS benefit. I use lightroom for 95% of my photo's , but every now and again there is stuff lighroom just cannot do. I cannot justify the once off cost , but a $10 monthly is almost a no brainer. 
For those who seem to think a monthly subscription will own your soul I wonder about Microsoft, Google Apps, or even their Cable TV , or how they finance their car and their house? Subscription just seems to be another type of payment system

Then thing that gets me is this. In the week I had a letter from Adobe saying they have been compromised and customer information including credit card information has been taken in the breach. The only thing they cannot say is whether passwords has been successfully decrypted. Now if I am not mistaken this is the second time they have been compromised. How do you trust anyone with when this stuff happens?


----------



## RVB (Nov 22, 2013)

*Re: Photoshop CC & Lightroom 5 for $9.99/mth*



neuroanatomist said:


> Harv said:
> 
> 
> > This promo makes me think that their new licensing approach is not as successful as they had thought it would be.
> ...



Thats "if" it stays at $10 p.m... I wouldn't bet on it..


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Nov 23, 2013)

*Re: Photoshop CC & Lightroom 5 for $9.99/mth*



dilbert said:


> RVB said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



They've already admitted that they are free to change the price at any time after the initial 12 months and that it might 'potentially' go up (or even down ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D : ). Although they still try to give the impression as much as possible that if only you sign your soul over I mean sign up in time you will get it locked at $10 forever.

They are desperate. Stay away and they will eventually give in.
If you already have CS6 what do you even get for this first 12 x $10? A few minor little updates. Hold out.


----------



## weixing (Nov 23, 2013)

*Re: Photoshop CC & Lightroom 5 for $9.99/mth*

Hi,
The price is good, but I'll still stay away from it.

The reason is that I mainly use Lightroom 4 to catalog my photos. If I sign up the offer and upgrade to Lightroom 5 and if they raise the price later to amount that I can't afford, then I'll have a big problem as I don't think Lightroom 4 can read Lightroom 5 catalog. So even if I reinstall Lightroom 4, I might have to redo all my tagging which is a lot of work. 

Have a nice day.


----------



## degies (Nov 23, 2013)

*Re: Photoshop CC & Lightroom 5 for $9.99/mth*



weixing said:


> The reason is that I mainly use Lightroom 4 to catalog my photos. If I sign up the offer and upgrade to Lightroom 5 and if they raise the price later to amount that I can't afford, then I'll have a big problem as I don't think Lightroom 4 can read Lightroom 5 catalog. So even if I reinstall Lightroom 4, I might have to redo all my tagging which is a lot of work.



I upgraded from v4 to v5 and it took some time to upgrade the catalog, but I can still use v4 with it's catalog. obviously everything since then was in v5 so that cannot go back to v4


----------



## Nitroman (Nov 23, 2013)

*Re: Photoshop CC & Lightroom 5 for $9.99/mth*

So what happens next year when Canon release the rumoured high megapixel camera ? 

Will CS6 Camera Raw support the new raw files or will we have to upgrade to CC ? 

I've not bought a new camera in the last three years so unsure how this affects me ...


----------



## MovingViolations (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Photoshop CC & Lightroom 5 for $9.99/mth*

I'll use what ever Canon supplies software wise for the RAW to Tiff conversion and then my stand alone CS6 with what ever new high MP body Canon releases. I'm not venturing into an Adobe trap. I too got the letter about my account being compromised. Had to change bank cards because of it.


----------



## wickidwombat (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Photoshop CC & Lightroom 5 for $9.99/mth*



neuroanatomist said:


> Harv said:
> 
> 
> > This promo makes me think that their new licensing approach is not as successful as they had thought it would be.
> ...



IF it stays at $10 a month that is... and there in lies the rub. The whole point of this CC system as with all of this type of licensing is it is like a corner crack dealer, get em hooked cheap then once they are on the gear they can do what they want with the prices. Its evil pure and simple.

But Adobe look like they might have really shot themselves in the balls with this one especially with reports of the DxO software being pretty good and beating LR for noise reduction too which is impressive!


----------



## bitm2007 (Nov 25, 2013)

*Re: Photoshop CC & Lightroom 5 for $9.99/mth*



> Looks like I am going to bite the bullet before December 2nd. Any last thoughts before I do?



Adobe are offering 40% off Lightroom 5 and 50% off the Photoshop/Premiere Elements 12 bundle today.

http://www.adobe.com/uk/products/special-offers.html


----------



## kirillica (Nov 25, 2013)

*Re: Photoshop CC & Lightroom 5 for $9.99/mth*

I wonder whenever it is possible to leave in EU and get this offer in USD? When I choose EUR as a currency, it shows 12,99€, which is definitely not 9,99$


----------



## munkymorgy (Nov 25, 2013)

*Re: Photoshop CC & Lightroom 5 for $9.99/mth*



kirillica said:


> I wonder whenever it is possible to leave in EU and get this offer in USD? When I choose EUR as a currency, it shows 12,99€, which is definitely not 9,99$



It is actually $10 plus local taxes. I thought about/tried going through a US VPN but they auto converted back to GBP once I logged in.


----------



## dgatwood (Nov 25, 2013)

*Re: Photoshop CC & Lightroom 5 for $9.99/mth*



jonathan7007 said:


> There are some discussions/threads here about ways you might save out your work if you were afraid Adobe software would not read the edit list on your RAW. Others reading this please chime in if you believe this is not going to be possible, though, after making the jump to the subscription model.



Possible to save it, sure. Possible to do anything with it, probably not. Whether your settings data is stored in a separate XMP file or in the Lightroom catalog, you aren't likely to be able to take the data from version _n_ of LR and load it into any version of Lightroom older than _n_.

The problem with this plan is that it basically locks you into paying $9.99 for the rest of your life. Don't think of it as paying $120 per year for LR and Photoshop. Think of it as paying a $7,200 lifetime membership fee $10 at a time. That starts to look a bit less attractive.

Now as long as LR is still available for purchase, that's not a big deal, because you can always pay $76 to upgrade your last purchased version to the current one, and then jump off the treadmill. Unfortunately, given that Adobe also said that the purchased versions of Photoshop would continue to be available right up until the day they changed their minds, I don't trust Adobe to keep Lightroom available for purchase unless the overwhelming majority of their user base says, "Oh, hell, no" to the subscription model. And that's where the real danger with software rental lies. It's a Faustian bargain.

And, of course, unless you use Photoshop regularly, given that this is still almost double Lightroom's roughly annual upgrade cost, you're getting ripped off even at $120 per year.


----------



## RLPhoto (Nov 26, 2013)

*Re: Photoshop CC & Lightroom 5 for $9.99/mth*



neuroanatomist said:


> I jest. It seems like a really good deal, and for someone who doesn't own CS6, it's almost a no-brainer.



Its not like their going to OWN CC. Lol. : : :


----------



## adhocphotographer (Nov 29, 2013)

*Re: Photoshop CC & Lightroom 5 for $9.99/mth*

I have LR4 and no PS. In India the subscription is about 6 euro/month.... this deal is a no brainer to me... I can have LR4 on my other computer, CC LR5 and Photoshop on my main computer! It costs me less than the LR5 upgrade!?!?!


----------



## dgatwood (Nov 29, 2013)

*Re: Photoshop CC & Lightroom 5 for $9.99/mth*

But unless you upgrade to LR6 next year, it is still cheaper to buy the LR5 upgrade in the long run. If users didn't (at least on average) pay more with the rental model, they wouldn't be trying to pressure people to choose that model.


----------

